
Show HN: Search 50M Influencers globally and find out who follows them w/ Modash - Averyschrader
https://modash.io/
======
Averyschrader
Heyo hacker news.

Was scrolling about and realized we had never shown our project here before.
Thought it might be interesting to see what this community thinks.

We are currently working on API and improving dataset for Twitch streamers.

New to the HN ecosystem so thanks for having us and your feedback + critique!
:)

